# Fantozzi



## Frithurik (3 Luglio 2017)

Ciao Paolo adesso rideranno gli Angeli, grazie per i momenti di spensieratezza che ci hai donato -


----------



## perplesso (3 Luglio 2017)

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/spettacoli/addio-paolo-villaggio-1415664.html


----------



## Foglia (4 Luglio 2017)

Quanti ricordi di infanzia legati a Fantozzi....

Non mi ero neanche resa conto che Villaggio avesse 84 anni....


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Luglio 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Ciao Paolo adesso rideranno gli Angeli, grazie per i momenti di spensieratezza che ci hai donato -


Grande Paolo.. .quanto mi piace il suo Fantozzi 
Come ha detto in un'intervista non sarebbe mai morto Fantozzi


----------



## trilobita (4 Luglio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Grande Paolo.. .quanto mi piace il suo Fantozzi
> Come ha detto in un'intervista non sarebbe mai morto Fantozzi


L'elaborazione di quel personaggio è stata una genialata


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> L'elaborazione di quel personaggio è stata una genialata



Ciao trilo 
Si hai ragione 
Un grande attore e un genio


----------



## trilobita (4 Luglio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao trilo
> Si hai ragione
> Un grande attore e un genio


Ciao,Fiammetta


----------



## Martoriato (26 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao trilo
> Si hai ragione
> Un grande attore e un genio


Mio padre qualche anno fa ebbe a che fare con quella persona per motivi di lavoro. Ebbene mi racconto' che nella vita reale era una persona viscida,meschina e arrogante.  Meglio ricordarlo sul grande schermo e basta :up:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2017)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Mio padre qualche anno fa ebbe a che fare con quella persona per motivi di lavoro. Ebbene mi racconto' che nella vita reale era una persona viscida,meschina e arrogante.  Meglio ricordarlo sul grande schermo e basta :up:


Anche la Mazzamauro ha detto più o meno le stesse cose


----------



## patroclo (28 Settembre 2017)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Mio padre qualche anno fa ebbe a che fare con quella persona per motivi di lavoro. Ebbene mi racconto' che nella vita reale era una persona viscida,meschina e arrogante.  Meglio ricordarlo sul grande schermo e basta :up:


....ma lui si è sempre definito così......solo che non gli credeva nessuno..........


----------



## Orbis Tertius (28 Settembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....ma lui si è sempre definito così......solo che non gli credeva nessuno..........


pare che anche Totò, in privato, fosse tutt'altro che simpatico...


----------

